# Introducing Wade, Piper, and Kiwi!



## birdpool (Mar 15, 2016)

My tiny flock! had to post some pictures before running off to work 

First up is Wade, the cutie who started this whole thing. He's the sweetest little cockatiel, and its so nice to have him after not having a bird for so long.










Next is Piper, who is three and is generally a very sweet and friendly boy but his sudden life change in the last couple days has made him somewhat temperamental. He's really quiet and he refuses to take a bath. He looks like a hawk and has really long legs! (and sidenote he is my favorite color of cockatiel)










And finally Kiwi, who is two and is a jerk. He's not as bad as I was led to believe he would be, but he's still really temperamental. He bites, but not really hard. Just enough to let you know he doesn't want pets. But he doesn't do it all the time, and with enough space and understanding he'll be much less of a jerk and much more of a sweet bird. If he never wants pets, though, we wont mind! as long as he's going to be happy :3 Unlike his big brother Piper, Kiwi loves baths and is incredibly vocal.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Your fids are all adorable!  Kiwi sounds like a very independent little guy, wanting thins on his own terms.  They all do to a point, but some even more so. Love how each tiel has his or her own personality, just like humans do.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Cute little men


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Omg they are stunning!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Gorgeous birds! When they are grumpy, it just makes them even cuter. :lol:

(P.S. Cool user name.)


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

All your babies are adorable ! X x Teresa


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

Good looking flock!


----------



## birdpool (Mar 15, 2016)

thank you everyone! 

the introductions are going pretty well, they get to see each other face to face for a few minutes each afternoon over some millet to keep them all occupied. 

I finally have a great idea for a bird playgym that wont look ridiculous so I'm excited to get to work on that! as soon as its done, they can have their first official "non-supervised" meet'n'greet where mom or dad's hands aren't right there to take away an angry tiel. they're doing really well though so i don't think 'angry tiel' is going to be a real issue as long as everyone gets their space :3


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

moonchild said:


> Gorgeous birds! When they are grumpy, it just makes them even cuter. :lol:
> 
> (P.S. Cool user name.)


So true Us momies (like me) and dadies out there love it when our darlings scare us off in their own little suborn ways, (hissing, head jerking hisses, bites of all kinds, and the little mean "Back off" face):lol:

~Skye


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow so sweet babies lovely flock !!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*new birds*

They are all beautiful! Glad you have a little flock after you hadn't had birds for a while. They are such great companions. I think Kiwi will come along with a little (a lot?) of TLC. Gentleness and parience goes a long way with birds. Enjoy your fids!


----------

